# Fotos eurer Teiche gesucht



## alex89 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

liebe Mods und Admin,ich weiss leider nicht genau ob dieser Beitrag in irgendeiner Weise gegen geltende Regeln verstösst.Wenn dies so sein sollte,dann halt einfach löschen.

Ich suche für meinen Blog (PR2) Fotos eurer Gartenteiche, die ich als Teichbeispiele in der Kategorie "Gartenteich"  zusammenfassen möchte. Natürlich kann ich in der Beschreibung eine Quellangabe einbauen. Zb. Euer Profil hier im Forum.(Einfach PN oder Mail schicken)

Wer also gerne seinen Teich bei mir sehen möchte, der postet das Bild/er einfach hier rein bzw. wo ich es finde oder schickt es via Mail an: webmaster[at]alexanderschreiber.de

Wäre schön, wenn sich einige finden würden.

Grüße alex


----------

